

Transforming a static LinkedIn-profile to an energetic video resume - Ajilon
http://resu-me.me

======
zzzzz_
What exactly does the video look like before I give you permissions to my
entire LinkedIn account?

~~~
Ajilon
Hello,

We've made a promotional video to show you exactly what you'll be getting
after giving permission to your LinkedIn account.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXKIY1PCnag](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXKIY1PCnag)

Hope you like it! :-)

